# Girlfriend comming during Ramadan , please recomend some activities/places to go



## nomansohail (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

My girlfriend is coming to Dubai from Switzerland during the month of Ramadan (this is the only time she has off). Anyways could you guys please recommend me places to visit, activities (such as desert safari) etc, things to do and generally have a good time. We know we are not allowed to eat or drink outside in the day time so that's no problem. I would just like to show her an excellent time when she is here , she is coming for two weeks  

Thanks for your help 

PS: this is her first time visiting Dubai


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

nomansohail said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend is coming to Dubai from Switzerland during the month of Ramadan (this is the only time she has off). Anyways could you guys please recommend me places to visit, activities (such as desert safari) etc, things to do and generally have a good time. We know we are not allowed to eat or drink outside in the day time so that's no problem. I would just like to show her an excellent time when she is here , she is coming for two weeks
> 
> ...


Right so here's the deal:

Step 1: Make a list of things you would like to do / are able to do in Dubai via Google. Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai is a nice website for this purpose. 

Step 2: Take the list you have just made and cross of all the activities that involve, eating and drinking of anything in between daylight-hours. (you've already mentioned knowing about this in your post, but for the sake of clarity ...)

Step 3: Now take the shortened list, and cross off activities that involve bars, clubs, alcohol etc

Step 4: Again take the further shortened list, and now cross of anything that involves being outside in between 11:00 A.M and 6:00 P.M (the heat won't make it work.. trust me)

Step 5: Review your list, the things you are left with are the things you can do with her while she visits during Ramadan. 

Step 6: Review the list once again, and if you find it to include stuff like visiting malls and iconic buildings only, then seriously rethink the decision to have her come here in the middle of summer / hottest time of year, which happens to coincide with Ramadan this year. 

Step 7: Final step. Like you did in step 1, go back to the internet / Google and look up places close to here, which won't be as hot and won't be observing Ramadan, spend your vacation there and have her come back to Dubai later, at a more feasible time of the year.... 

p.s: One of the activities you can include in the list due to the time of the year is an Iftar buffet....


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

lol @saraswat. Makes total sense.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

nomansohail said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend is coming to Dubai from Switzerland during the month of Ramadan (this is the only time she has off). Anyways could you guys please recommend me places to visit, activities (such as desert safari) etc, things to do and generally have a good time. We know we are not allowed to eat or drink outside in the day time so that's no problem. I would just like to show her an excellent time when she is here , she is coming for two weeks
> 
> ...


Man, super bad timing! All of the misery, none of the fun! Sure you can't get away to visit her? 

The malls I suppose, and you could drive out to Liwa to see the sights but on the off chance you would break down you would be screwed. After that you could visit another mall. The hardest part of Ramadan for me is the boredom........


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

nomansohail said:


> Hello,
> 
> My girlfriend is coming to Dubai from Switzerland during the month of Ramadan (this is the only time she has off). Anyways could you guys please recommend me places to visit, activities (such as desert safari) etc, things to do and generally have a good time. We know we are not allowed to eat or drink outside in the day time so that's no problem. I would just like to show her an excellent time when she is here , she is coming for two weeks
> 
> ...


Before I moved here I also visited Dubai during Ramadan. I also had no choice regarding my holiday dates. I have to say I had a very nice time. 

There is always an upside to every situation and in this case the Hotel rates become very cheap!!

We decided to go on a road trip to bab al shams and took another to Hatta in the same week. Great packages and lots of availability. We had an amazing time :clap2: and are looking forward to doing the same this year. 

Just thought that I would mention that it IS possible to get food and drink during the day. Many cafes and restaurants close off an area from public view and serve food/drinks as normal. Malls served food and drink for takeaway only I seem to remember.

Hope that's helpful :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Why don't you fly up to Switzerland instead ?


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I assume that means you've not seen your girlfriend in a while either.

Sight-seeing vs sex. I know which one I would choose...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> I assume that means you've not seen your girlfriend in a while either.
> 
> Sight-seeing vs sex. I know which one I would choose...


i was thinking the same thing 

who cares what you can/can't do. your girlfriend's coming over! no need to spend any time outside


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you are off at the same time she is here I would say get a cheap flight to Sri Lanka .

If you stay there is the cinema ,malls even though the food courts are closed and Some places do serve adult beverages around 8pm I think. 

I would says stock up on Adult beverages and have friends over in the evening and go to the beach/water parks,and remember a lot of places change their hours during that time.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

IzzyBella said:


> I assume that means you've not seen your girlfriend in a while either.
> 
> Sight-seeing vs sex. I know which one I would choose...


sight-seeing? :noidea:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

de Mexicaan said:


> lol @saraswat. Makes total sense.


 Me too LOLed hard this time. A step by step explanation as to why you should not ask your GF to come over during the summer time in here.

If she really needs to come here during summer take her to Burj Khalifa and the next day you two catch a plane somewhere else (not in the Middle East!!!!)


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Me too LOLed hard this time. A step by step explanation as to why you should not ask your GF to come over during the summer time in here.
> 
> If she really needs to come here during summer take her to Burj Khalifa and the next day you two catch a plane somewhere else (not in the Middle East!!!!)


I think Izzybella had already obliquely referred to taking his girlfriend 'up the Burj'?!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> I think Izzybella had already obliquely referred to taking his girlfriend 'up the Burj'?!


That sounds like a euphemism for the "other" one.


----------

